

Python 3’s Marketing Problem - hodgesmr
http://teddziuba.com/post/26426290981/python-3s-marketing-problem

======
tocomment
He has a good point. But I actually believe <no one> knows how to remove the
GIL. The dev's don't want to admit it, and prefer to make up explanations, but
I don't think anyone can come up with a way to remove it.

Guido's been open to solutions for a long time IIRC he just wants it not to
slow down the single threaded case. And no one has put forward anything.

~~~
jbyers
Guido's take back in 2007:
[http://www.artima.com/forums/flat.jsp?forum=106&thread=2...](http://www.artima.com/forums/flat.jsp?forum=106&thread=214235&start=0&msRange=15)

------
debacle
Ted redesigned his website.

Also, he says upgrading isn't worth it "yet," but as time goes on Python 2
becomes more and more entrenched and people seem less and less inclined to
port to Python 3.

~~~
hodgesmr
He's also dropped the trolling:
<http://teddziuba.com/post/24585610978/starting-over>

~~~
debacle
That's unfortunate - his candid authorship was a part of his defining
behavior.

